

Reddit offers custom domain names and styles - marketer
http://blog.reddit.com/2008/08/now-you-can-restyle-and-host-your.html

======
j2d2
Is slinkset toast..?

~~~
alex_c
Reddit doesn't offer RSS submissions, does it?

~~~
j2d2
Can you elaborate?

~~~
alex_c
Slinkset lets you populate a social news site with submissions from a
collection of RSS feeds. This is great for populating sites that are just
starting out, and can also be used simply as an RSS aggregator. I don't think
Reddit offers this functionality.

